# male shepherd at Newton Co AC in GA



## gshephlvr (Feb 21, 2006)

If you can help let me know someone can pull. He seems fine with dogs and loves loves kids










http://forums.petfinder.com/viewtopic.php?t=169448

Newton County Animal Control 
210 Lower River Road 
Covington, GA 30016 
770-786-9514 

Dogs: $25 
Cats: $10


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

He's adorable! Could tell right off he was a baby! (shouldn't have clicked that link though...wow...how heartbreaking...)


Cage 15 – Shep – 1yr – Brown/Tan – Male – Stray – In Date: 5-5


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh, he is just the sweetest looking boy! I hope there's an angel out there for him.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Stunning boy!! Bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

What a sweet baby. He needs help.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

What a sweet boy... 

(What is it with GSDs and GA?)


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Way too cute to be sitting in the pound. He looks like he wants to go out and play and I hope he soon gets the chance to do just that!


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Wow! He looks like my boy... I can help with air transport (It really helps that he is located near Atlanta, Delta's main hub). 

Anyone?


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

He was adopted according to the shelter. Marjorie called this morning- she was concerned as his wrist looked swollen. The new owners are having him vetted to find out what is wrong. They said it was a wonderful family that adopted him.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Yay!!!


----------

